# Price of these gigabytes mobos in Delhi ?



## AVT (Jul 3, 2012)

Just wanted to have an idea how much money should i carry when I leave home to buy my components . (i live 2.5 hours away from Delhi and the ATM limit is 20,000 per day)

Gigabyte H67M-D2-B3
Gigabyte Z68MX-UD2H-B3
Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3

Are they even available now ?


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Jul 3, 2012)

20k more than enough for any one of the above gigabite board.


----------



## AVT (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll be buying the whole rig costing around 50k. Just need an estimate on the prices of motherboards though.

bhailogo, can anybody help me please ? pretty please ?


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Jul 4, 2012)

Help ur self. 
Try flipcart to get approx price n then decide. Use bargaining skills 2 get prices lower than flipcart.


----------



## AVT (Jul 4, 2012)

Dude, of course i already tried that. Flipkart only has Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3 Motherboard and it is out of stock without any pricing information. Other 2 boards aren't available there. Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2012)

consider getting any of these :
GA-H77-DS3H @ 7k
GA -Z77X-UD5H-WB @ 16.5k


----------



## AVT (Jul 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> consider getting any of these :
> GA-H77-DS3H @ 7k
> GA -Z77X-UD5H-WB @ 16.5k



not an option, i'll be trying my hand at hackintoshing and these three mobos are what i have as options (for kakewalk method, as its most noob friendly). Also the reason I'll have to be satisfied with a 6870 and not the shiny new 7850.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 5, 2012)

What's good in those three?


----------



## AVT (Jul 5, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> What's good in those three?



well, these have excellent support if you are into hackintoshing (running osx on pc)


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2012)

AVT said:


> not an option, i'll be trying my hand at *hackintoshing and these three mobos are what i have as options* (for kakewalk method, as its most noob friendly). Also the reason I'll have to be satisfied with a 6870 and not the shiny new 7850.



did not know about this but you should have mentioned it before 

here you go :

*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=567
*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?products_id=7039


----------

